# Miltek Exhaust



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey so I've decided I'm going with a Miltek Cat Back Exhaust from a place called City Performance in North Sydney.. They have an amazing reputation and have done cars such as the Twin Turbo R32.. Which has an R36 motor in it and it's pushing 650bhp ++ at the wheels... Amazing car!! 3secs to 100kph.. But nonetheless; I've seen they're work and have a lot of trust in their doings.. 

The guy who runs it recomends to go resonated as non-resonated is for teenagers who just want to be earth shatteringly loud... 

So what I haven't decided on is whether to go resonated or non-resonated.. 

Apparently resonated will be about 30% louder but non-resonated will be insanely loud.. 

Would love to hear some feedback !! 

Not sure which to go for....


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll have to look underneath my car... 

I think I got the non-resonated one


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

jibbed said:


> I'll have to look underneath my car...
> 
> I think I got the non-resonated one


 No way!! 

And you're in Australia!!!!! Sup fellow Aussie!  

What do you think of your exhaust? Big improvement over the standard one? Let me know your thoughts mate.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

im no teenager but i love my cars loud. honestly if u dont like the loud exhaust, go with the resonated.. in the future if u decide it isnt loud enough.. just take that resonated exhaust to a exhaust shop and tell them to do a resonator delete..


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

:wave: I think you and I are the only Aussie's on here  

Mine's actually the resonated one. If I had my choice again, I'd probably get it non-resonated. It's not loud enough :\ 

Must admit - those scorpion exhausts look pretty tasty.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> So what I haven't decided on is whether to go resonated or non-resonated..
> 
> Apparently resonated will be about 30% louder but non-resonated will be insanely loud..
> 
> ...


 Check with trichards, he put Miltek on his RS recently.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

go nonresonated, it's still quiet. Milltek doesn't make loud systems.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

jibbed said:


> :wave: I think you and I are the only Aussie's on here
> 
> Mine's actually the resonated one. If I had my choice again, I'd probably get it non-resonated. It's not loud enough :\
> 
> Must admit - those scorpion exhausts look pretty tasty.


I think we are! We should get everyone together to do a cruise!! MaXius is over in Melbourne so it's just us 3 on here! 

Scorpion exhausts???

Are you located in Sydney?

What can you tell me about the noise? As a stock car; it's a very muffled noise so I imagine it would unblock that muffled noise.. However I want it to be unblocked and I also want it to be louder.. My question is; how much louder are we talking!! But thinking about it I am leaning more towards the non-resonated.. It's also $200 cheaper apparently.. hahah. 



NeverOEM said:


> go nonresonated, it's still quiet. Milltek doesn't make loud systems.



Interesting to hear... I worked it out yesterday roughly; if it's 30-40% louder it means it'll only be 2-3db's louder.. Thats not much at all..


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok I decided non-resonated..

I just ordered it - install is on the 23rd of this month.. VERY excited!!!


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Good choice for getting the non-resonated. You won't regret it!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

manuel said:


> Good choice for getting the non-resonated. You won't regret it!


Thanks!

VERY excited


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd love to see a dyno before and after. I am VERY skeptical about any performance increase in this system.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Sentari,

If you go over to this thread - http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5653261-Finally-got-my-Stage1-TTRS-on-the-dyno! - you'll see a link to a dyno plot - http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6169/dynow.jpg ... After I had my original stage 1 tune (Which nett'd only 10kw extra power), I fitted the milltek, which released another 12kw.

Cheers,
matt


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

jibbed said:


> Hi Sentari,
> 
> If you go over to this thread - http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5653261-Finally-got-my-Stage1-TTRS-on-the-dyno! - you'll see a link to a dyno plot - http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6169/dynow.jpg ... After I had my original stage 1 tune (Which nett'd only 10kw extra power), I fitted the milltek, which released another 12kw.
> 
> ...


Well that was unexpected... I didn't think it would have done anything.. Can you feel any power increase??

I am only doing it because I want it to be louder  haha

If you're in Sydney man we should catch up and see how it sounds between resonated and non-resonated!!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Well that's good news. I had bought a Miltech, but decided to skip it for a custom made complete solution from HPA. I assure you, the Miltech was less expensive! But i'm reaching for 475 HP/500 TQ... So I must make sure this beast can exhale properly.



jibbed said:


> Hi Sentari,
> 
> If you go over to this thread - http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5653261-Finally-got-my-Stage1-TTRS-on-the-dyno! - you'll see a link to a dyno plot - http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6169/dynow.jpg ... After I had my original stage 1 tune (Which nett'd only 10kw extra power), I fitted the milltek, which released another 12kw.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

jibbed said:


> Must admit - those scorpion exhausts look pretty tasty.


My thought exactly!
I have a titanium TB scorpion exhaust on order.
Should arrive at my place in a week or so, excited!


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Too be honest - I'm not sure if you would get that gain on a standard car (without a tune)... Couldn't really feel any difference - just marginally louder.

Nahh - I'm down in Melb... If you're ever down this way - let me know - will let you see what a tuned one feels like. It's night and day between the two.

Cheers,
matt



joshsmith said:


> Well that was unexpected... I didn't think it would have done anything.. Can you feel any power increase??
> 
> I am only doing it because I want it to be louder  haha
> 
> If you're in Sydney man we should catch up and see how it sounds between resonated and non-resonated!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

jibbed said:


> Too be honest - I'm not sure if you would get that gain on a standard car (without a tune)... Couldn't really feel any difference - just marginally louder.
> 
> Nahh - I'm down in Melb... If you're ever down this way - let me know - will let you see what a tuned one feels like. It's night and day between the two.
> 
> ...


You're making me wanna go down to Melb!!!!!

Yeah so hopefully non-resonated will be loud but not wog spec loud haha


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

She's dropped in!! Picking her up after work tomorrow night. WIN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*Non-Resonated Cat-Back is in!*

Got the Miltek Non-Resonated Cat-Back on Monday night.. Sounds really good, very meaty, probably about 25% louder (not as loud as I thought it would be unfortunately). There's no drone, I think a SLIGHT power increase very down low.. Feels torquier and up high it sounds better as well. Overall very happy with it! Went for a great drive through the national park for the day yesterday.. 

Now... City Performance Centre.. THE professionals. I'm extremely happy with their service, the quality of work and the knowledge they possess. I can recommend them to anyone looking to do anything from the smallest of jobs to the extreme; Sam (who I dealt with) was fantastic. I couldn't be happier and I will keep going back. 

Job well done!


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

It will get a little louder once broken in. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

manuel said:


> It will get a little louder once broken in. Congrats on the purchase.


 
Thanks mate; yeah hoping so! After yesterdays hoon through our national parks south of Sydney it already started to sound even better again.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it worth it to not order the exhaust package and throw on the miltek catback?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

southpole12 said:


> Is it worth it to not order the exhaust package and throw on the miltek catback?


 In Aus we don't get the sports exhaust ( ). 

I've got the miltek now and as it's wearing in it's sounding better and better.. Money well spent, although I was hoping it would be louder.. My only option next is to do a full turbo-back.. Except to do that I need a tune, and that voids warranty.... This is what I'm contemplating at the moment....


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

joshsmith said:


> Hey so I've decided I'm going with a Miltek Cat Back Exhaust from a place called City Performance in North Sydney.. They have an amazing reputation and have done cars such as the Twin Turbo R32.. Which has an R36 motor in it and it's pushing 650bhp ++ at the wheels... Amazing car!! 3secs to 100kph.. But nonetheless; I've seen they're work and have a lot of trust in their doings..
> 
> The guy who runs it recomends to go resonated as non-resonated is for teenagers who just want to be earth shatteringly loud...
> 
> ...


 The race system is the only way to go.  

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Mxqw5sH6kbo


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> The race system is the only way to go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/Mxqw5sH6kbo


 I wish I could make my exhaust _quieter_.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


> The race system is the only way to go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/Mxqw5sH6kbo


 I'm starting to think that way... It's hard to get it loud!!


----------

